# berufs boni



## Keltulas (26. Oktober 2008)

hi also ich hab gehört mit der erweiterung solls dann für jeden beruf einen bonus geben und ich meine NICHT die sammelberufe sondern die herstellungsberufe z.b. kann der juwelenschleifen bop juwelen herstellen die besser sind als die normalen! jetzt wollt ich fragen was die anderen berufe können also inschriften, leder schneider schmied alki ingi und verzauberungen? besonders wichtig zu wissen währe es für mich inschriften alchimie ingenieur und verzauberung weil ich davon dann entscheide welche berufe mein todesritter bekommt und da sind schneiderei und lederverarbeitung ja recht ungeeignet


----------



## KimOhNo (26. Oktober 2008)

gleiche Frage habe ich auch, man darf also gespannt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verzaubern wird vllt bein Ringverzauberungen bleiben, Glyphen kriegen die Schulterverzauberung.

Im endeffekt kann man warscheinlich mit allen nichts falsch machen, ich plane als Tank allerdings Alchi zu nehmen wegen 40 % auf Healpots und erhöhten Pots, ausserdem is der Beruf nich so teuer/schwer zu skillen und man spart Gold ein und kann auch mit Kräutern welches verdienen und ich bin unabhängig von AH Preisen und Gildenmates.

Daher wirds wohl das, Verzauberung kommt für mich nicht in frage da es mich nerven würde das ich mein Schwert nicht verzaunbern kann als TD, da geht für mich großer "spielspaß" verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ingi finde ich sehr unpassend. Juwelenschmied ist super aber der Aufwand nutzen effekt ist mir zu klein. Denke ein fetter Pot + elexiere können im Raid eher die wende bringen als minimale + stats die sowieso nur der tropfen auf den heissen stein sind!


----------



## Jungle-Man (29. Oktober 2008)

Schmiede bekommen einen zweiten Metasockel.


----------



## Gintaar (5. November 2008)

schriftgelehrte bekommen einen extra glyphenplatz


----------



## norp (5. November 2008)

Erzferkel kriegen einen Bonus auf die HP, abhängig vom Skill bis zu +300 Gesundheit auf 375.
Kräuertkundige einen Selfheal, glaube 1500 mit 1 Minute CD - ebenfalls auf 375.

Ist das ein geringer oder erheblicher Glyphenplatz den die Inschriftenkundigen kriegen?


----------



## Arnfried (8. Dezember 2008)

nunja, das mit dem HP-Bonus beim Bergbau ist so eine Sache.

Als ich skill 225 erreicht hatte, gab es einen satten Bonus auf meine HP (freu)

Als ich skill 300 erreicht hatte, wurden mir (Zähigkeitsstufe 4 ) 600 HP wieder abgezogen (frust).

Wenn das so weitergeht, kämpfe ich bald wieder gegen Banditen in Elwynn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir jemand sagen, warum das so ist ?


----------



## Nuim (8. Dezember 2008)

Arnfried schrieb:


> nunja, das mit dem HP-Bonus beim Bergbau ist so eine Sache.
> 
> Als ich skill 225 erreicht hatte, gab es einen satten Bonus auf meine HP (freu)
> 
> ...




ist ein bug - zähigkeit auf stufe 3 gibt keine lebenspunkte sondern ausdauerpunkte - bei zähigkeit stufe 4 sinds wieder lebenspunkte und keine ausdauerpunkte


----------



## Scourge TH (19. Januar 2009)

> Kräuertkundige einen Selfheal, glaube 1500 mit 1 Minute CD - ebenfalls auf 375.



Den kriegen sie/wir aber schon früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur eben nicht so mächtig.


----------

